# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  تم خفض التمن لخدمتين من خدمات fast-code

## Mr KhaliD

قمنا بخفض الثمن لهده الخدمات: 
Iphone Movistare spain خفظ من 30Cr الى 13Cr
Huawei خفظ من 14Cr الى 9Cr. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
اتصل بنا على: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

